# Guppy Question



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

We got some feeder gups awhile back, and a few of them was tiny tiny,
Well they are growing quite well and one of the bigger ones of the batch I happen to see last night,
I didn;t really think it was a gup at first tell he got by a more grow up one yesterday "has his tail n colors n all that" and it is a gup, you can see his stripes somewhat that run down his sides,
But other then that, he looks wierd, he has no fancy coloring, spot or anything.
We got a male n female yesterday and this one is bigger then these two,
that are full or colors, have the fanned out tails,
Anyone have any idea to why this is?
I would try to get a picture of it if it wasn;t so skiddish, swims n hides every time I get up there to look at um


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Maybe a hybrid fancy guppy/feeder?


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

I have no idea, came right out of the feeder tank at our LFS,
Another thing I forgot to ask, I gooped my 15H and to my surprise it stopped the leak,
So now they are in there, 7 of them,
I was also wondering, Do Guppys prefer salt?


----------

